# DJ Earworm



## Harlequin (Apr 27, 2010)

He's done a lot of stuff, but my favourite is United State of Pop 2009 (Blame it on the Pop). He's bascially a mashup guy, but he uses _lots_ of artists rather than, like, two or three which is the norm.

Here's his website: www.djearworm.com

srsly I <3 the 2009 mashup, c'est brill.


----------



## Patar (Apr 27, 2010)

DJ Earworm is like the best. He's had quite a few mashups but everyone is talking about the 2009 one. I hear it all the time on the radio and people are like "Oh, this is good! Who's it by?"


----------



## departuresong (Apr 29, 2010)

So is he like Girl Talk or something?


----------

